# Perfecting my smoked Salmon



## h2so4ca (Mar 2, 2014)

In a quest to perfect my smoked Salmon recipe. I smoked this Black Mouth yesterday.













photo.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Mar 2, 2014






I put it in a brine of 2 cups Kosher Salt and 4 cups of Dark Brown Sugar.

Here it is after coming out of the brine. 













photo.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Mar 2, 2014






I prepared a glaze of Honey, Brown Sugar, Gallic and a bit of Sriracha

here it is after smoking for 4 hours over alder wood smoke at @ 180 deg.













photo.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Mar 2, 2014






At this point I reglazed and added just a hint of garlic powder.

Two hours later out of the smoke and cooling before vacuum sealing 













photo.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Mar 2, 2014






It has a beautifully mahogany color. And smells great.

This morning I tried a piece and I really like this recipe.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice lookin salmon, I would not need to worry about a vacuum packer at my house as the salmon would probably already be gone !   :ROTF.  Huge salmon fans here !   Again, nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 2, 2014)

Great looking Salmon! I like the addition of Hot Cock in your glaze, bet it added a nice kick!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice looking fish, especially since it is a Chinook.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 3, 2014)

How delicious!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## denappy (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the idea of glazing it again after smoking, will have to try that!  Great looking fish!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2014)

h2so4ca,

After re-reading your thread, am I correct in understanding that you did an initial glazing at the beginning of the smoke and then a repeat 4 hours later ending with 2 more hours of smoke?   Did you burn alder for all 6 hours?    I love the color.


----------



## h2so4ca (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes for this run I did burn Alder for 6 hours.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like the Sriracha addition to the glaze.   I just might do a little Sriracha experimenting during my next batch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks Awesome From Here!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

